# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  "थाइराइड" साइलेंट किलर

## Apurv Sharma

थायरायड एक छोटी ग्रंथि है, जिसका आकार तितली की तरह होता है जो गले के नीचले हिस्से में होता है। थायरायड ग्रंथि का काम होता है हार्मोन्स को स्रावित करना। मुख्य हार्मोन्स थॉयराइड के द्वारा  बनता है | थाइराइड गले की नली में पायी जाने वाली एक ग्रंथि होती है। जो कि मेटाबॉलिज्म ग्रंथि को नियंत्रित करती है। हम जो खाना खाते हैं उसको यह थाइराइड ग्रंथि शरीर के लिए उपयोगी ऊर्जा में बदलती है। इसके लिए थाइराइड हार्मोन की भूमिका अहम होती है। थाइराइड को साइलेंट किलर भी कहा जाता है, जो कि वंशानुगत भी हो सकती है और थाइराइड ग्रंथि के ठीक से काम न करने पर आदमी के लिए मौत का कारण भी बन सकती है। इसका उपचार न होने पर यह कई बीमारियों का कारण बन जाती है। देश में 4 करोड से भी ज्यादा लोग थाइराइड की समस्या से ग्रस्त हैं। इनमें से 90 प्रतिशत लोगों का इलाज नहीं हो पाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*ये है थाइराइड के प्रकार :-* 

*1- हाइपरथाइराइजिड्म - 

*इस स्थिति में शरीर के ऊतकों में ज्यादा मात्रा में थाइराइड हार्मोन फैल जाते हैं। इसमें आदमी का शरीर बहुत एनर्जेटिक हो जाता है और सामान्य व्यक्ति की तुलना में ज्यादा उत्साहित अनुभव करता है। दिमाग आसानी से परेशान और चिडचिडा हो जाता है। और किसी काम में मन नहीं लगता है |

*2- हाइपोथाइराइजिड्म -* 

थाइराइड की इस स्थिति में आदमी के शरीर में थाइराइड के ऊतक क्षतिग्रस्त* हो जाते हैं जिसकी वजह से थाइराइड के हार्मोन कम मात्रा में होते हैं। इस स्थिति में शरीर में थकान होने लगती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थाइराइड के मुख्य लक्षण :-* 

आइए हम आपको थाइराइड के सामान्य लक्षण बताते हैं –

*प्रतिरोधक क्षमता का कमजोर होना -

*थाइराइड होने पर शरीर की रोग-प्रतिरोधक क्षमता कम़जोर हो जाती है जिसकी वजह से कई सामान्य बीमारियां होने लगती हैं। तो डॉक्टर की सलाह ले |*
थकान होना  –* 

थाइराइड की समस्या से ग्रस्त आदमी को थकान होने लगती है। उसका शरीर सुस्त हो जाता है। आलस आती है और लगता है कि शरीर की एनर्जी समाप्त होने लगी है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*इस के कुछ और भी लक्षण है :-

**त्वचा का सूखना या ड्राई होना– 
*थाइराइड से ग्रस्त व्यक्ति की त्वचा सूखने लगती है। त्वचा में रूखापन आ जाता है। त्वचा के ऊपरी हिस्से के सेल्स की क्षति होने लगती है जिसकी वजह से त्वचा रूखी-रूखी हो जाती है। 


*जुकाम होना –* 
थाइराइड होने पर मरीज को जुकाम होने लगता है। यह नार्मल जुकाम से अलग होता है और ठीक नहीं होता है। *वजन बढना -* 
थाइराइड होने पर कब्ज की समस्या शुरू हो जाती है। खाना निगलने में दिक्कत होती है और खाना अच्छे से पच नहीं पाता फिर भी आदमी के शरीर का वजन बढने लगता है। ये बड़ी गंभीर समस्या है |



*हाथ-पैर ठंडे रहना -* 
थाइराइड होने पर आदमी के हाथ पैर हमेशा ठंडे रहते है। आदमी का नार्मल टेंपरेचर 98 डिग्री सेल्सियस होता है फिर भी शरीर और हाथ-पैर ठंडे रहते हैं। कृपया सजग रहे

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*अंत में :-

*थाइराइड ग्रंथि से हार्मोन शरीर की जरूरत से कम मात्रा में निकलता है, तब हाइपोथाइरोडिज्म की समस्या होती है। इसमें कोलेस्ट्रॉल का स्तर बढ़ जाता है। एस्ट्रोजन हार्मोन अधिक सक्रिय हो जाता है। ऐसे लोगों को संक्रमण, दिल की बीमारी और कैंसर होने की आशंका अधिक होती है। इससे बचने के लिए विटामिन-बी 6, विटामिन-बी 12, खनिज और प्रोटीन युक्त आहार का सेवन करना चाहिए। टेंशन कम लें और ज्याद से ज्यादा पोषक वाली चीजों को अपने खाने में शामिल करें। थायरायड के लिए कई आसनों और प्राणायाम हैं। अगर आप रोज सुबह महज 15 मिनट के लिए भी उन्हें करें तो इस परेशानी से बच सकते हैं।

----------

